

Ask HN: Anyone else get a CR-48 today? - f1gm3nt

I'm just curious if Google is still sending them out. I know a lot of people got them yesterday, but maybe a few people will get some today.<p>So anyone get one the day after?
======
chrisgoodrich
Glad somebody started this thread. Would love to know if Google is continuing
to ship them.

~~~
wwortiz
Well I would hope so because the apply now thing still shows up on my new tab
page.

~~~
chrisgoodrich
I am most curious to know if Google is continuing to ship them regularly
rather than in batches every few weeks.

------
csouth
Just found out mine came in today right after I left for work. My wife sent me
a picture of it early this morning so the whole day has been dragging....

------
ralphc
Is there some way to find out if you're in the program or not, or do you just
have to wait?

------
jlees
My SO got his this morning.

~~~
jaxn
Aren't you associated with the project? Your SO went through the regular
channel?

BTW, quick question: Are the Chrome team using these for development? Like a
self-hosting compiler :)

